
Intel was aware of the chip vulnerability when its CEO sold off $24M - vinnyglennon
http://uk.businessinsider.com/intel-ceo-krzanich-sold-shares-after-company-was-informed-of-chip-flaw-2018-1
======
vinnyglennon
Dup, original here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16067322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16067322)

------
gigatexal
He has to be let go and charged criminally no?

